# ATI Radeon X800 Pro OCing Help



## Noob (Jun 22, 2005)

Can anyone give me any tips on how to OC this card "safely", and the correct procedures on how to do it properly? I'm thinking I can get it close to XT speeds because the cooler is relatively the same? Plus the 4 pipes will still be disabled.


----------



## stordoff (Jun 22, 2005)

please don't post the same message in more than one forum

-Stordoff


----------



## Noob (Jun 23, 2005)

stordoff said:
			
		

> please don't post the same message in more than one forum
> 
> -Stordoff



Sorry about that. I saw an OCing thread after I posted in this section so I posted their.


----------

